# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Tool] [WIP] Communicate with external program - Demo with playlist player

## QuadroTony

not my program, just a repost from esoui  :Wink: 
and no, i not tested it by myself

[WIP] Communicate with external program - Demo with playlist player - ESOUI






> Hi !
> Recently, I've search a way to play custom soundtrack in ESO (The original is fine, I just want to add some track  ). But I quickly realised that it was impossible with this API... So I decided to use a very VERY awfull and uncertain way, but finally I got something working :banana:
> 
> The program is in two parts : 
> The ESO addon, which read the current map num, convert it to a binary array, and then use ten pixels (9 for data + one for read the correct color) in the left up corner (so 0*0 to 9*0) to display this number.
> And the win program, which read the pixels, convert it to binary and to decimal, and then do anything with it 
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm a very noob with the ESO API, and the addon part is even more ugly than the program :3
> 
> ...






> It don't read ESO memory at all x)
> It get windows's display pixel, it's exactly like take a screenshot and read it ^^'
> 
> And to be sure It's leggit, I don't even interact in any way with the window of the game, just Windows, so it work only in windowed.
> I only use https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...or=-2147217396 
> 
> Injector's like SweetFX's one do a lot more, and nobody get ban for use it :x

----------


## QuadroTony

tell me if it works for you guys =)

----------

